# Paph. rungsuriyanum (new species)



## eggshells (May 28, 2014)

A new miniature paphiopedilum species. Many many thanks to Olaf for publishing and helping with the description.

Here is the link to the publication. 
http://orchideen-journal.de/permali...OUTH_CHAISURIYAKUL_DIONISIO_Paphiopedilum.pdf


----------



## John M (May 29, 2014)

I can't get the link to open. I get a message that says; "The file is damaged and could not be repaired".


----------



## eggshells (May 29, 2014)

Odd. I can access the link with no problem. I will email you the article tomorrow link if you still cant open it. Its 3mb.


----------



## tenman (May 29, 2014)

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing that. Can't wait til there are seedlings available!


----------



## tenman (May 29, 2014)

John M said:


> I can't get the link to open. I get a message that says; "The file is damaged and cannot be opened".



I think it's a browser issue. Try right clicking; I get "save linked file as..." when I do that. Then you can just download it and read it on your comp.


----------



## Trithor (May 29, 2014)

Link works for me, just takes a while to open.
Fantastic!


----------



## John M (May 29, 2014)

Ah, okay guys. Thanks. I have an old browser and really need to do some upgrading.


----------



## Camellkc (May 29, 2014)

A stunning new speices with great colors and the flower is very cute, I think.


----------



## paworsport (May 29, 2014)

Parvisepalum tribe?


----------



## emydura (May 29, 2014)

That is just wonderful and so different. What an amazing discovery.

Now I wish I took German more seriously at school. Hopefully an English version will come out.


----------



## reivilos (May 29, 2014)

emydura said:


> That is just wonderful and so different. What an amazing discovery.
> 
> Now I wish I took German more seriously at school. Hopefully an English version will come out.



Fortunately, there's a translation in the 'common language' at the bottom of the document.


----------



## Roland Schettle (May 29, 2014)

english version is at end of the pdf.
Regards
Roland Schettler VDOF
:wink:


----------



## Justin (May 29, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 29, 2014)

who would have thought there could be anymore paph species!


----------



## eggshells (May 29, 2014)

Roland Schettle said:


> english version is at end of the pdf.
> Regards
> Roland Schettler VDOF
> :wink:



Thank you Roland and Olaf for all the help.



paworsport said:


> Parvisepalum tribe?



That one still needs to be determined. At first, it looks like a parvi because of the leaves and petals but not quite when you look at the pouch.

Also this species is unique having four pollinias. (We thought that was a single plant anomaly but looking into the other clones, there are four) I can't recall any Paphiopedilum that displays this characteristics.


----------



## ZWUM (May 29, 2014)

Wow! That's spectacular. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John M (May 29, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Also this species is unique having four pollinias.



Wow! That certainly is a departure from other species. This is so-ooo cool! There's a lot about this species that is unique and new. I love it!:clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2014)

Congrats. Now I can say so officially!


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2014)

Roland Schettle said:


> english version is at end of the pdf.
> Regards
> Roland Schettler VDOF
> :wink:



Welcome to the forum.


----------



## eggshells (May 29, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Congrats. Now I can say so officially!



Thanks.

Anyway, the flower is even bigger the plant itself. The flower morphology of this species is very interesting to say the least.


----------



## eOrchids (May 29, 2014)

Very cool!

Interesting little species!


----------



## Daniel Herrera (May 29, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## naoki (May 29, 2014)

Thank you very much for additional photos, eggshells! Any other behind-the-stage stories which you can share? Who are in the other competing party to describe this species? Polymorphic number of pollinia is interesting. In phal taxonomy, they used to make big deal out of it, but I think it is not such a constrained trait (I believe that it evolved multiple times if I remember it correctly).

I hope that it doesn't lead to the mass destruction again. But I guess that it is unfortunately unavoidable since it is such a nice-looking plant, and Laos doesn't seem to have a good track record in protecting/respecting the nature (well, it's not something I, who don't have to worry what to eat tonight, can complain). Here is some info about the state of Laos Orchid export in 2004.


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 29, 2014)

Thanks for the additional link Naoki.


----------



## mormodes (May 29, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Thank you Roland and Olaf for all the help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You would have thought something as radically different as having 4 pollinia would be in the taxonomic description. However the authors say 2 pollinia. Why the difference?


----------



## eggshells (May 29, 2014)

mormodes said:


> You would have thought something as radically different as having 4 pollinia would be in the taxonomic description. However the authors say 2 pollinia. Why the difference?



It was caught late and never made it to the internet publication. However, it will be updated on the printed journal. I have just been told in fact that some flowers of some hybrids do this which start with 4 pollinia two on both sides. And as the flower ages, it returns to normal so we will see. Regardless, I will let you guys know.


----------



## eggshells (May 29, 2014)

naoki said:


> Thank you very much for additional photos, eggshells! Any other behind-the-stage stories which you can share? Who are in the other competing party to describe this species? Polymorphic number of pollinia is interesting. In phal taxonomy, they used to make big deal out of it, but I think it is not such a constrained trait (I believe that it evolved multiple times if I remember it correctly).



I have no knowledge of the competing party that describe this. Sorry!


----------



## MaryPientka (May 29, 2014)

This is amazing


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 29, 2014)

Fascinating little thing. I hope wild populations can continue to exist.

David, there is an English translation at the end of the article.


----------



## mormodes (May 29, 2014)

eggshells said:


> It was caught late and never made it to the internet publication. However, it will be updated on the printed journal. I have just been told in fact that some flowers of some hybrids do this which start with 4 pollinia two on both sides. And as the flower ages, it returns to normal so we will see. Regardless, I will let you guys know.



Thanks, and congrats on the find. May your flowering period increase exponentially


----------



## chrismende (May 29, 2014)

The pollinia issue is fascinating.


----------



## MorandiWine (May 30, 2014)

I saw a posting that this plant is already in flask production. Hope that is true!

Now to get legal ones here in the US......


Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abax (May 30, 2014)

Lovely and so very interesting. I always have hope that finding new species
outruns the extinction of other species. It seems to be in doubt so far.


----------



## Stone (May 30, 2014)

Its the most extrodinary find for many years!! Put me down for 2 dozen.


----------



## polyantha (May 30, 2014)

Wow the color is awsome! Very interesting story :clap:


----------



## raymond (May 30, 2014)

very nice I am anxious to see the effect of color in hybridization


----------



## eggshells (May 30, 2014)

Here is a scale comparison with a standard concolor.


----------



## Trithor (May 30, 2014)

This has to be one of the highlight of the decade. I am intrigued to read the stories behind its discovery, introduction and propagation! Awesome!


----------



## paworsport (May 30, 2014)

Could it be the start of a new section in paph genus?
Canhii + the new one + others to be discover
What it is incredible is the fact may be others species might be mixed with canhii population and destroyed by the destruction of in situ populations...


----------



## paph_mania (May 30, 2014)

May I post The new blooming Paph rungsuriyanum "sweety memories" not fully open NS 4.5cm 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## paph_mania (May 30, 2014)




----------



## eggshells (May 30, 2014)

That one is nice. Use it as a pod parent. :clap:


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (May 30, 2014)

A wonderful looking new species.



eggshells said:


> It was caught late and never made it to the internet publication. However, it will be updated on the printed journal. <snip>


??? Sounds to me like the publication was a rushed job.
And can one describe a new species twice with the same name, but having different characteristics? 
=> No offence intended. Just wondering about the proceedings. 

Rob Z.


----------



## Rick (May 30, 2014)

Very cool flower.

I didn't see type location or habitat.

Can we assume collected from areas with canhii?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 30, 2014)

From all the photos post, the flowers/plants seems to show very little variation. That is so cool. Now, where is the album one?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 30, 2014)

Very different and interesting little flower. I wonder what effect it will have on hybridizing.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 31, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Very different and interesting little flower. I wonder what effect it will have on hybridizing.



It might introduce purple into brachy hybrids - that would be awesome.


----------



## reivilos (May 31, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Now, where is the album one?



Lol


----------



## ronan (May 31, 2014)

could it be a canhii hybrid?


----------



## gotsomerice (May 31, 2014)

Rick said:


> Very cool flower.
> 
> I didn't see type location or habitat.
> 
> Can we assume collected from areas with canhii?



"discovered from Laos' limestone mountains regions. Its have very small growth but very attractive flower. The leaves look very semilar to P. canhii."


----------



## Ozpaph (May 31, 2014)

ronan said:


> could it be a canhii hybrid?



What do you speculate the other parent might be?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 31, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> What do you speculate the other parent might be?



The yet to be discovered megapolliniana. oke:


----------



## mormodes (Jun 1, 2014)

Rob Zuiderwijk said:


> A wonderful looking new species.
> 
> 
> ??? Sounds to me like the publication was a rushed job.
> ...



I wondered the same thing. Looked up the Melbourne Code and it would appear that unless the .pdf was labelled as a work in progress it stands as the first publication and can't be edited. But that might apply only to the *name* not the substance of the description itself. Who knows? Maybe enlightenment will follow. Maybe these things aren't tightly enforced. Again, no disrespect intended just trying to understand the process.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 1, 2014)

Montri- do you know how many of these were sold at the Paph meeting in Thailand? I saw that Hung Sheng picked one up.


----------



## paworsport (Jun 1, 2014)

mormodes said:


> I wondered the same thing. Looked up the Melbourne Code and it would appear that unless the .pdf was labelled as a work in progress it stands as the first publication and can't be edited. But that might apply only to the *name* not the substance of the description itself. Who knows? Maybe enlightenment will follow. Maybe these things aren't tightly enforced. Again, no disrespect intended just trying to understand the process.



There are some mistakes for the name just check the name at the begining in German and the name at the end in english, hésitation between mum and num


----------



## ORG (Jun 1, 2014)

It is really interesting to read the discussion about the new species. When we started to prepare the description we had the same thoughts. We started with surprise and also enjoyment about this tiny beautiful flower. Then we thought about the possibility of a new species, variety or natural hybrid. But the flower was so extraordinary that it was only possible to describe it as a new species. The leaves gave us at first the possibility of a near relation to canhii, but the flower is too different. Also thoughts about possible parents gave no real answers. Crosses between micranthum and tigrinum, or canhii with tigrinum or other combinations could not bring the same result. Especially when you look to the staminode then you cannot find any similar one.








Abaut the validity of the Publishing in the net. We followed in our doing the actual Standard in the Changes to publication requirements made at the XVIII. When somebody is interested Then I could mail it.

Best greetings

Olaf

International Botanical Congress in Melbourne


----------



## ORG (Jun 1, 2014)

In my answer just before I have forgotten 3 Points.
At first I have forgotten to Show Paph. canhii with ist exceptional staminode also. I t cannot be a parent of the new species.





Then about the Name. This description was for me and also the 3 Thai friends the first description in the net. So we learned that a mistake which you made not be correctable. I had written the article and used the Name with ----uriyamum. My friends corrected the Name in the now correctly used Name rungsuriyanum. I corrected the Name in my paper automatically but my Computer did not corrected 2 names. -- But in the part which is necessary for the decription always the correct Name with was used.

Olaf


----------



## ORG (Jun 1, 2014)

Then the 3rd Point.
The description was ready. 2 hours before the description should go online, I get 2 perfect Pictures from Manote in Thailand which showed the 4 pollinia. I wopuld try to include these Pictures also. But it was too late. 

Here the Pictures:








Now we have time to analyze more plants, if they have 2 or 4 pollinia and can include the result together with more Pictures in the printed Version.
But we cannot Change the latin or english Diagnose. This part is fixed by the Publishing in the net.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## mormodes (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you for your input Olaf. I appreciate it. Have you any idea how the 4 pollinia arose? I looked online for articles on multiple pollinia in orchids and while there are a few I'm not sure if this indicates a more primitive form of paph or what. Is the multiple pollinia carried over into an increased count in other parts of the column or ovary too?


----------



## ORG (Jun 2, 2014)

We need further analyze. But it is necessary at first to verify the pollinia and the structure around in analyzing more plants. This will be done in Thailand, so I hope.
I have heard that some taiwanes friends will start a genetic analyze too, then pperhaps we will get also more informations about the relationships.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank-you. Very interesting.


----------



## mormodes (Jun 2, 2014)

ORG said:


> We need further analyze. But it is necessary at first to verify the pollinia and the structure around in analyzing more plants. This will be done in Thailand, so I hope.
> I have heard that some taiwanes friends will start a genetic analyze too, then pperhaps we will get also more informations about the relationships.
> 
> Best greetings
> ...



Thank you Olaf.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello Olaf,

Thank you for the further explaination of things.

All the best,

Rob Z


----------

